# my boys



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

just thought id introuduce you to my boys cheyanneanne and shiloh cheyanneanne is the one laying down


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

They are so cute. Are they border collies?


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

They're adorable! Are they brothers?


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

i love that pic! you dogs are gorgous! the color is just beautiful! do you do agillity with them?


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

aww thank you all for your lovely comments on my boys yes they are border collies but they are known as blue merle collies cos of there colouring,yes they are brothers and they get on so well together everything they do they do it together no i dont do agility with them they are training for working with our sheep


----------



## Missy-the-Dog (Jul 5, 2006)

Beautiful boys they are. I'm fascinated with working sheep dogs. We've got several documentary DVDs on them. Living here in England sometimes we go driving in the country and see farmers out with their collies bringing in the sheep. I love watching it.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Beautiful.


----------



## LabLady101 (Jul 5, 2006)

I absolutely love that blue merle color! Very pretty! Congrats for training them for herding! That is the purpose of the breed and I just think that's wonderful! Good luck and keep us posted!

Darcy


----------



## blue boys (Jul 5, 2006)

aww thank you for the lovely comments will keep you posted on how there doing as they have only been doing it for just over 3mths they are really good i am so proud of my boys,they enjoy it so much you just have to look at there faces when they come back they jump up wagging tails and they both know they have done well themselfes


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

They are beautiful. I love Border Collies. Daisy is a mix (Border CollieSustralian Shepherd). She is black and white with little brown cheeks. She's a cutie!! We have a beef farm and she just loves it when she gets to go out and work the cows.


----------



## Joanne (Jul 13, 2006)

they look very prrrety


----------

